# Excited and hopeful!



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

One of John's favorite sayings is "timing is everything". Well yesterday I saw our local SPCA had a posting on FB for dog training classes. I went on the person's website who is doing the classes and she has been a trainer for 22 years and is CPDT-KA, Certified Professional Dog Trainer and Behavior Specialist. I called to get information and she called me back. She sounds really nice and has had a couple of Shihtzus and currently has one that was a breeding dog in a puppy mill. She said this poor dog was afraid of everything and everyone. She is now a "therapy dog". :aktion033: Lily is so sweet that I would love to eventually be able to also have her do therapy work. She only allows 7 dogs total in the class. The classes will be for 6 Tuesday nights from 7pm - 8pm. It is only $130 dollars which is a bargain in our area. Next Tuesday will be the first class but it is just doggie parents and no doggies. :HistericalSmiley:

I'm really excited and hopeful. Have a great weekend! Wanda and Lily


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That's really exciting! Good luck and keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how these things happen? Just what you needed, just when you needed it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Woot! I am excited to hear how it goes


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great! Good luck!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is great Wanda! Please keep us informed, all of us with fearful doggies could use some great tips.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wanda, that is great news!
It sounds like it couldn't be better, and what a bonus that the trainer has Shihtzus herself!
Please let us know how it goes.
Yay! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am standing by to hear good news!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How exciting! You guys are going to love it! Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wanda - indeed, timing is everything and "meant to be." Sounds like you found someone great. When he was younger, Tyler had been to puppy socialization meet ups where there were "puppies" who were about 10 times his weight, playing very rough (ramming) and Tyler was petrified. This was at a facility. Knowing this, I found an independent trainer and asked if she had a smaller breed group obedience class and she did. That worked best for us. We loved Obedience. I think the training was harder on me than Tyler...breaking my bad habits with him. :HistericalSmiley: Anxious to hear how it goes.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Wanda - indeed, timing is everything and "meant to be." Sounds like you found someone great. When he was younger, Tyler had been to puppy socialization meet ups where there were "puppies" who were about 10 times his weight, playing very rough (ramming) and Tyler was petrified. This was at a facility. Knowing this, I found an independent trainer and asked if she had a smaller breed group obedience class and she did. That worked best for us. We loved Obedience. I think the training was harder on me than Tyler...breaking my bad habits with him. :HistericalSmiley: Anxious to hear how it goes.


Oh I know "we" have the problem and not Lily. :w00t:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Just checking in to see how the first class was.
I hope it went well!


----------

